# gcc 4.1.1

## m1chael

Пытаюсь обновить компилятор. Делаю все по докам. Но после команды gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

выдается ошибка:

localhost ~ # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

 * gcc-config is deprecated and is just a frontend to the compiler

 * eselect module.  In the future, gcc-config will be removed

 * from portage.  Please see 'eselect compiler help'

!!! Error: Invalid profile: i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

exiting.

----------

## fedukoff

Вроде как делаешь 

```
gcc-config -l
```

Показывается список доступных профайлов

выбираешь какой нужен (смотришь на цифирьку в квадратных скобках и скармливаешь эту цифирьку gcc-configу

----------

## Ivanich_

Ну так сделай eselect compiler list , в чем проблема то?

----------

## suslik

о! а чем отличаются i686-pc-linux-gnu  и  i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla ?

кстати если не удалить 3-й то что-то не компилится

----------

## Nikita

 *suslik wrote:*   

> о! а чем отличаются i686-pc-linux-gnu  и  i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla ?
> 
> кстати если не удалить 3-й то что-то не компилится

 

vanilla без патчей от генту, а зачем удалять 3-й гцц? а собирать 4-й кто будет тогда? сам себя?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

>  а зачем удалять 3-й гцц? а собирать 4-й кто будет тогда? сам себя?

 

такая проблема действительно есть, после сборки 4-го gcc не собираются неокторые проги, видимо, нужно сразу 

```
emerge -e system
```

 сделать, но народ просто удаляет 3-й gcc

----------

## 046

 *suslik wrote:*   

> сам себя?

 Все компиляторы gcc собирают сами себя  :Smile: 

----------

## Nikita

 *046 wrote:*   

>  *suslik wrote:*   сам себя? Все компиляторы gcc собирают сами себя 

 

не знал, прикольно  :Smile: 

----------

## fedukoff

 *046 wrote:*   

>  *suslik wrote:*   сам себя? Все компиляторы gcc собирают сами себя 

 

Разве для этого не нужно иметь откомпиленый gcc?

т.е. gcc версии 3.4 можно задействовать для сборки gcc 4.1.

А потом gccой 4.1 пересобрать самого себя, чтобы было круче  :Wink: 

Но для начала необходим таки собранный 3.4 (или какойнидь другой версии, которая способна собрать gcc'у 4.1). 

ИМХО, исходники сами себя собрать врядли смогут.

----------

## 046

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Разве для этого не нужно иметь откомпиленый gcc?

 Надо иметь компилятор. Не обязательно gcc. В особо запущенных случаях - кросс-компилятор  :Smile: 

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> т.е. gcc версии 3.4 можно задействовать для сборки gcc 4.1.
> 
> А потом gccой 4.1 пересобрать самого себя, чтобы было круче 

 

Легко  :Smile: 

Я же писал, gcc всегда собирает сам себя  :Smile: 

Т.е. как это происходит. Каким нибудь компилятором собираешь gcc0. Полученным gcc0 собираешь gcc1. Полученным gcc1 собираешь gcc2.

Если в результате gcc1 совпадает с gcc2, то похоже компилятор действительно собрался и работает  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *046 wrote:*   

> Т.е. как это происходит. Каким нибудь компилятором собираешь gcc0. Полученным gcc0 собираешь gcc1. Полученным gcc1 собираешь gcc2.
> 
> Если в результате gcc1 совпадает с gcc2, то похоже компилятор действительно собрался и работает 

  То есть это нормальный процесс сборки gcc  :Smile:  прописанный в его Makefile

----------

## Azik

Остается один сокральный вопрос. "Откуда естъ пошелъ компиляторъ ГЦЦЪ версiя 0?"  :Smile:  Наверное, согласно одной из теорий самозарождения, он собрался сам из первичного бульона исходных текстов. или был занесен извне  :Smile: .

----------

## lend

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Остается один сокральный вопрос. "Откуда естъ пошелъ компиляторъ ГЦЦЪ версiя 0?"  Наверное, согласно одной из теорий самозарождения, он собрался сам из первичного бульона исходных текстов. или был занесен извне .

 Его для тебя скомпиляли девелоперы в stage1-2-3, откуда ставишся.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Azik wrote:*   

> он собрался сам из первичного бульона исходных текстов

 

Из ассемблерных кодов, ага  :Smile: 

Богом, то есть программистом  :Smile: 

----------

## lend

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Azik wrote:*   он собрался сам из первичного бульона исходных текстов 
> 
> Из ассемблерных кодов, ага 
> 
> Богом, то есть программистом 

 Если смотреть в глубину истории программирования, то так и есть, даже не из ассемблерных кодов, а из кодов процессора (из цифр), а сейчас аккуратно соблюдается преемственность каждого нового компайлера с его предшественником. Так что, никаких чудес!

----------

## fedukoff

 *046 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fedukoff wrote:*   т.е. gcc версии 3.4 можно задействовать для сборки gcc 4.1.
> 
> А потом gccой 4.1 пересобрать самого себя, чтобы было круче  
> ...

 

Это был не вопрос с моей стороны. Это была константация факта...   :Exclamation: 

----------

